# كل اللى عاوز معلومة فى الارت كام يتفضل هنا



## أبو عبده (26 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الأخوة الافاضل 

بتوفيق من الله تعلمت وأجدت بعض الشيئ اليسير فى برنامج الأرت كام برو الاصدارة 9
وكل اللى عايز معلومة 
أو سؤال فى هذا البرنامج يتفضل 
فهذا البرنامج غاية فى الروعة وبأمكانه صنع ما يتخيله العقل 
وبدقة عالية 
بس العيب الوحيد الممكن يكون فيه أنه لا يدعم الكتابة العربية 
بس ممكن التغاضى عن هذه النقطة بتصدير الكتابة عن طريق أى برنامج فاكتور


----------



## نيولا (27 يناير 2008)

ماقصرت يابو عبده


احمد


----------



## يحيى يحيى (1 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي ابو عبدة الى الامام يا اخي الى الجنة باذن الله


----------



## خالد امير الدين (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم اخي العزيز هل يوجد كتاب او فيديو يعلم art cam*​


----------



## بلال زبيب (2 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
انا اعمل على الارت كام والرينو سيروس وعندما انقل الرسمه من الارت كام create triangle Mesh الى الرينو لا استطيع ان اعدل بها الرجاء افادتي في الموضوع ولك الشكر


----------



## sif19 (23 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
أريد معلومات عن أرت كام علما أنني أول مرة أستعمل هذا البرنامج . وشكرا


----------



## بلال19 (27 فبراير 2009)

*السلام عليكم 
أريد معلومات عن أرت كام علما أنني أول مرة أستعمل هذا البرنامج . وشكرا*​


----------



## بلال زبيب (22 مايو 2009)

انا اعمل على الارت كام والرينو سيروس وعندما انقل الرسمه من الارت كام create triangle Mesh الى الرينو لا استطيع ان اعدل بها الرجاء افادتي في الموضوع ولك الشكر


----------



## joslleto (4 يوليو 2009)

please i need your help how i can contact with you can you sent me ypur phone number please at [email protected]


----------



## وليد ابراهيم محمود (4 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا واود ان اقول لكم انى ولله الحمد اجيد التعامل مع هذا البرنامج الرائع 
من يريد اى مساعده عن طريق الايميل الاتى 
[email protected]


----------



## soustara (9 يوليو 2009)

كيف نكتب بالعربية على artcam ?


----------



## وليد ابراهيم محمود (9 يوليو 2009)

لا يمكن الكتابه باللغه العربيه على art cam مباشرة
ولكن يمكن الكتابه على برنامج corel draw بالعربى وتحويل ال text الى vector 
وتنقلها لل art cam ك (vector(dxf-eps-ai


----------



## soustara (10 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لك ياوليد ابراهيم محمود


----------



## apojoni (22 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور


----------



## فؤاد مكي (6 ديسمبر 2009)

خدمة ياشباب

اريد يوزر منيول أو يوزر قايد للآرت كام
لا اريد دورات او دروس

بحثت وبحثت وبحثت ولم اجد

ارجو المساعدة


----------



## حسام سى ان سى (15 ديسمبر 2009)

أخى وليد 
السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أرجو منك تعلم كيفية رسم الوجه على الارت كام 
ملحوظه أنا عندى البرنامج ولكن أمر ال( face wizard) لايعمل ولك جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## حسين الشويهدي (30 يناير 2010)

لدي مشكلة في تنفيذ ار كام على الرواتر الامريكي مع مادة الكومبست ( طبقتين الومنيوم يتوسطها كوتش )
فعند تنفيد عملية اريا كلينر على هده المادة لا تعطي نائج جيدة ارجوا المساعدة وشكرا


----------



## salah_design (31 يناير 2010)

خالد امير الدين قال:


> *السلام عليكم اخي العزيز هل يوجد كتاب او فيديو يعلم art cam*​


اخي العزيز 
هناك مشاركتين للاخوة خالد الازروي والاخ خالد فيلافيو
يمكن ان تستفيد من مشاركتهم


----------



## salah_design (1 فبراير 2010)

اين المشاركات مع ان الزوار يتجاوز 1000 شخص


----------



## yousefarfat (14 فبراير 2010)

*[email protected]*



sif19 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أريد معلومات عن أرت كام علما أنني أول مرة أستعمل هذا البرنامج . وشكرا


شكرأ على معلوماتك وانا ايضأ اريد بعض المعلومات عن ارت كام


----------



## drsh_alhoseny (14 أبريل 2010)

حسين الشويهدي قال:


> لدي مشكلة في تنفيذ ار كام على الرواتر الامريكي مع مادة الكومبست ( طبقتين الومنيوم يتوسطها كوتش )
> فعند تنفيد عملية اريا كلينر على هده المادة لا تعطي نائج جيدة ارجوا المساعدة وشكرا



اخى العزيز يمكنك تقليل (step over)حتى يكون اقل من قطر البنطة التى تعمل بها بنسبة80%على الاقل


----------



## delta_egypt_100 (2 أغسطس 2010)

كيف يمكننى توصيل الكمبيوتر بماكينه قديمه لكى يقرأها الارت كام


----------



## ksmksam (3 أغسطس 2010)

delta_egypt_100 قال:


> كيف يمكننى توصيل الكمبيوتر بماكينه قديمه لكى يقرأها الارت كام


يمكنك التاكد اولا من الطريقة التي ترسل بها الاشارات من كنترولر الماكنة الى الدرايفر(سيرفو او ستيبر)
او تذكر اسم الماكنة والبرنامج 
وانشاء الله نقدر نساعدك


----------



## cadnet (4 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
عند استخدام الامر Machine Along Vector لغرض الحصول على 2d gcode فان الناتج يكون خطان من Vector الاول الخط الاصلي والثاني يتولد مع استخدام هذا الامر مما يودي الى اعادة القطع مرة اخرى بدل من مرة واحدة مرتان اي كل قطعة تستغرق ضعف الوقت فكيف يمكن التخلص من الخط الاضافي 
ارجو المساعدة
تحياتي


----------



## Fany (24 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
سؤالي أخي أبو عبدو ( عند تصدير التصميم من برنامج الراينو للأرت كام لاضافة Texture لهذا التصميم 
لا يمكنني التحكم بعناصر هذا التصميم كل على حدى حيث أنني أود تطبيق ال texture على مناطق محددة من التصميم وليس كامل التصميم 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## yacineess19 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
من فضلك اخي تزويدي ببعض الدروس الابتدائية في ارت كام برو 2008
فانا مبتدئ تحت الصفر
بارك الله فيك 
و 
شكرااااااااا مسبقااااااااااا


----------



## cadnet (29 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
تقول انك تعمل على فيرجن 9 هل تستطيع توضيح طريقة كسر البرنامج حاولت كثيرا ولم انجح مع العلم 8 كان سهل جدا 
اتمنى لك المزيد من التقدم والازدهار في عملك


----------



## midos (10 أكتوبر 2010)

لو سمحت عايز اعرف حل لمشكلة الدونجل عند تنصيب الارت كام برو 9


----------



## NewStudent (14 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور وفقكم الله جميعاً


----------



## حسن توما (16 أكتوبر 2010)

انا اريد معرفة كيف اجيب ملف من الاوتوكاد الى الارت كام وخليه يعمل بشكل سليم
الف شكر


----------



## سناء عبدالله (21 أكتوبر 2010)

رسالتى عن التقنيات الحديثة لعمل الميدالية ولا أجد Data عن الآرت كام واستخدمه فى الحفر على الخامات المختلفة أو البناء بالطبقات وككذلك تركيب راوتر الحفر بالبيانات


----------



## khdroj (26 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك اخي وليد على هذا المجهود
عندي الارت كام 2008 ولا اجد اي مشكلة بفضل الله 
ولكن عند قطع السماكات الكبيرة احتاج ان اقوم بالقطع على مرحلتين بدل مرحلة واحدة الرجاء المساعدة في ذلك 
ولك خالص التحية والشكر


----------



## عادل الاسكندرانى (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*ممكن سوالين*

1- لما بستخدم امر v.bit carving لازم تكون الرسمة مغلقة ارجوا الافاءدة كيف اقفال الرسمة علشان انا اتعقدت خلاص كذلك الامر smart engraving>>>

2- لو الامر علية امر التول باس وكلة تمام وانا مفترض عايز ااقص من الرسمة اجى اقصها وبعدين اشغل الامر بعد ان تم القص مفيش فايدة ميش شغالة 


ارجوا الافاءدة


----------



## mega 4 signs (22 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور 
لو لسمحت البرنامج عندي نقص ادوات كتير


----------



## salah_design (26 نوفمبر 2010)

yacineess19 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> من فضلك اخي تزويدي ببعض الدروس الابتدائية في ارت كام برو 2008
> فانا مبتدئ تحت الصفر
> بارك الله فيك
> ...


اخي الكريم هناك اكثر من اخوة لنا بالنتدى لهم دروس يستفاد منها 
وانا وضعت بعض الدروس ارجوا الاستفادة منها يمكنك الحصول عليها بالضغط على النك نيم بتاعي وسوف تظهر لك مشاركاتي 
وان شاء الله تستفيد منها


----------



## salah_design (26 نوفمبر 2010)

عادل الاسكندرانى قال:


> 1- لما بستخدم امر v.bit carving لازم تكون الرسمة مغلقة ارجوا الافاءدة كيف اقفال الرسمة علشان انا اتعقدت خلاص كذلك الامر smart engraving>>>
> 
> 2- لو الامر علية امر التول باس وكلة تمام وانا مفترض عايز ااقص من الرسمة اجى اقصها وبعدين اشغل الامر بعد ان تم القص مفيش فايدة ميش شغالة
> 
> ...


اخي الكريم انا فهمت سؤالك الاول وهذه الاجابة اذا كان فهمي صحيح على سؤالك 



بخصوص السؤال الثاني لم افهمه ارجو التوضيح اكثر
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## salah_design (26 نوفمبر 2010)

khdroj قال:


> شكرا لك اخي وليد على هذا المجهود
> عندي الارت كام 2008 ولا اجد اي مشكلة بفضل الله
> ولكن عند قطع السماكات الكبيرة احتاج ان اقوم بالقطع على مرحلتين بدل مرحلة واحدة الرجاء المساعدة في ذلك
> ولك خالص التحية والشكر


اخي الكريم
ان القطع على عدة مراحل فيه في كثير من الاحيان فائدة وتتلخص في:
1 المحافظة على البنطة ( ريشة ) القص
2 سرعة القص في كل مرحلة بمعنى انك تستطيع تسريع الماكنة اختصارا للوقت
وهذا في حدود علمي والله اعلم


----------



## salah_design (26 نوفمبر 2010)

حسن توما قال:


> انا اريد معرفة كيف اجيب ملف من الاوتوكاد الى الارت كام وخليه يعمل بشكل سليم
> الف شكر


اخي الكريم ارجو التوضيح
هل احضار الملف بشكل ثري دي 
ام ارسال الملف والبناء في الارت كام فاذا كان المقصود ارسال الملف كرسم خطوط وتريد بناء الثري دي بالارت كام 
فعند تصدير الملف اجعل امتداد الملف dxf


----------



## سناء عبدالله (1 يناير 2011)

عاوزين تعريف للبرنامج و شرح لواجهة البرنامج وكيفية العمل عليه ياريت بأقصى سرعة


----------



## Ali Zaatar (14 يناير 2011)

أخي الكريم
أستعمل ArtCam Pro 2008 
ليشتغل جيدا لاكن عملية Import ClipArt Library 
غير شغالة هل فيه حل ؟


----------



## أبو عبده (14 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
الاخوه الاعزاء 
الاخ صلاح 
اسف على انقطاعى عن المنتده فترة طويله 
وشكرا للأخ صلاح لقيامه بالردود وإفادة الاخرين 
بصورة ممتازة جدا وفقه الله لما فيه الخير دائما ليفيد به الامه الاسلامية 


أما بالنسبه الاستاذ سناء فلم أفهم 
*عاوزين تعريف للبرنامج و شرح لواجهة البرنامج وكيفية العمل عليه ياريت بأقصى سرعة *
هل يقصد أنه محتاج البرنامج 
أم الكراك 
أما بالنسبه للأخ على زعتر المفروض ClipArt Library 
شغاله فى كل الاصدارات بس الفكره فى طريقه أستلامه فى البرنامج بتكون مختلفه 
أن شاء الله ارفق صور لطريقه الاستيراد 
لان الجهاز الموجود عليه حاليه معالهوش ارت كام​


----------



## Ali Zaatar (15 يناير 2011)

أما بالنسبه للأخ على زعتر المفروض ClipArt Library 
شغاله فى كل الاصدارات بس الفكره فى طريقه أستلامه فى البرنامج بتكون مختلفه 
أن شاء الله ارفق صور لطريقه الاستيراد 
لان الجهاز الموجود عليه حاليه معالهوش ارت كام [/CENTER][/QUOTE]

شكرا أخي على الرد
المشكلة ليست في طريقة الاستعمال المشكلة هي أن الملفات المتعلقة ب 3D ClipArt
مشفرة ويستحيل قراءتها. بالطبع أتكلم عن الملفات المرفقة مع البرنامج
المشكل موجود في اركام 2008 وكذلك في ارتكام 2009 وقد جربتهم


----------



## salah_design (16 يناير 2011)

أبو عبده قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الاخوه الاعزاء
> الاخ صلاح
> اسف على انقطاعى عن المنتده فترة طويله
> ...


وعليكم السلام اخي ابو عبده
عوده حميده نورت الملتقى
نحن اخوة وكل يدلو بدلوه من اجل افادة الاخرين نسال الله ان يتقبل منا جميعا
اشكرك على طيب كلامك
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## حسن-12 (18 يناير 2011)

[font=w1 0003.]فيك البركة أخي الكريم مشكور[/font]


----------



## tefa4m (20 يناير 2011)

*طلب هام جدا جدا جدا*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والصلاة والسلام على اشرف الخلق اجمعين .. سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ومن تبعه باحسن الى يوم الدين.....
اما بعد ،،،،،،
تحيه طيبه للجميع..........
برجاء شرح تثبيت برنامج ارت كام 9 وكيفية التغلب على الدونجل ....
على ان يكون الشرح مبسط جداًً ويفضل اذا كان بالصور ...
ياريت يكون الرد بسرعه ...
شكرا وتحياتى الى الجميع*​


----------



## salah_design (20 يناير 2011)

tefa4m قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> والصلاة والسلام على اشرف الخلق اجمعين .. سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ومن تبعه باحسن الى يوم الدين.....
> اما بعد ،،،،،،
> تحيه طيبه للجميع..........
> ...


اخي الكريم 
ساضع مشاركة منفصلة لشرح التحميل لكي يستفيد الجميع 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## أبو عبده (25 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخى صلاح وانى اريد التواصل 
0124597927
أما بالنسبة لأخ تيفا 
غالبا ما يوجد فولدر مستقل فى الارت كام به فايل التشغيل أو الكراك حسب الإصدارة بعد السيت اب تأخد الملفات وتضعها فى فولدر الارت كام 
وكل هذا يرجع للنسخة والاصدارة 
لو ممكن تعمل سكرين شوت للنسخة اللى عندك هى وفى الاسطوانه أقدر ادلك للطريقه اللى تناسبك


----------



## salah_design (25 يناير 2011)

أبو عبده قال:


> بارك الله فيك أخى صلاح وانى اريد التواصل
> 0124597927
> أما بالنسبة لأخ تيفا
> غالبا ما يوجد فولدر مستقل فى الارت كام به فايل التشغيل أو الكراك حسب الإصدارة بعد السيت اب تأخد الملفات وتضعها فى فولدر الارت كام
> ...


تسمحلي اخي اضع رابط مشاركتي في شرح كيفية التحميل 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t244688.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t244691.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t244821.html
هذه روابط ان شاء الله يستفيد منها الاخ تيفا


----------



## عصام حمامي (20 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عادل الاسكندرانى (20 فبراير 2011)

لو سمحت انا عندى مشكلة فى الارت كام . انا مثلا لو عندى رسمة طويلة وعايز اقطع منها جزء واشغلة على الماكينة كعينة مثلا اجى اقطع جزء من الرسمة واشغلة ب فى بت كارفينج او اسمارت اينجرافنج بيقولى الرسمة مفتوحة ازاى اقفل الرسمة واية خطوات اقفال الرسمة؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## milad_mgdy (3 مارس 2011)

بعد التحية المخلصة .. اشكركم على دعمكم لنا فى هذا المنتدى الرائع
ولى طلب أرجو أن يكون متواجد
فقد حملت برنامج ارت كام 2010 ولكن احتاج لملفات الكراك الخاصة بالدونجول مع خالص الشكر والتقدير


----------



## إيناس صبح (2 مايو 2011)

أنا محتاجه من اى حد يعرف البرنامج ده انه ينزل شرح ليه بأقصى سرعه


----------



## سفيان عبد الحميد (4 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي أبو عبدو
أرجو أن تشرح لي كيفية الكتابة باللغة العربية على الآرتكام
انا مهتم جدا بهذا البرنامج
وشكرا


----------



## salah_design (19 مايو 2011)

سفيان عبد الحميد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أخي أبو عبدو
> أرجو أن تشرح لي كيفية الكتابة باللغة العربية على الآرتكام
> انا مهتم جدا بهذا البرنامج
> وشكرا


وعليكم السلام اخي تستطيع الكتابة على برنامج مثل الكورل درو وتصدرها للارت كام بامتداد eps
واستيرادها في الارت كام


----------



## ashrafrefaay (27 يوليو 2011)

اخى العزيز هو فين الشرح يا ريت يكون ملف بى دى اف او ورد لتحميله وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد حسين علي قاسم (6 سبتمبر 2011)

في ارتكام 2008 عند تحويل الملف لـ cnc لا يبدأ من نقطة الصفر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## kocher (7 سبتمبر 2011)

اخي ممكن الدروس الشرح الموجودة عندك اذا امكن وشكرا


----------



## artcam (27 سبتمبر 2011)

لمن يرغب دورة فى الارت كام الاتصال 0176607868


----------



## artcam (4 أكتوبر 2011)

الى من يريد ان يتعلم الارت كام عليه الاتصال:0176607868 
الاميل : [email protected]


----------



## artcam (4 أكتوبر 2011)

الى من يريد ان يتعلم الارت كام عليه الاتصال:0176607868 
الاميل : [email protected]


----------



## سناء عبدالله (6 أكتوبر 2011)

ما المقصود ببساطة بالسماحية وما المقصود بالتفاوت فى ضبط برنامج التشغيل ارت كام وما هى انواع ادوات النقش المستخدمة وخاماتها


----------



## سناء عبدالله (6 أكتوبر 2011)

انا اريد خطوات عمل ريليف (نحت بارز) باستخدام برنامج ارت كام برو انا اعرف مثلا ان اول خطوة تحديد حجم او مقاس النموذج واالنقاء والخطوة الثانية استيراد ملف stl والباقى لا استوعبه ولا افهم ما المقصود بالسماحية ولا المقصود بالتفاوت وهكذا


----------



## salah_design (8 أكتوبر 2011)

سناء عبدالله قال:


> انا اريد خطوات عمل ريليف (نحت بارز) باستخدام برنامج ارت كام برو انا اعرف مثلا ان اول خطوة تحديد حجم او مقاس النموذج واالنقاء والخطوة الثانية استيراد ملف stl والباقى لا استوعبه ولا افهم ما المقصود بالسماحية ولا المقصود بالتفاوت وهكذا


السلام عليكم 
اختي الكريمة
ساضع درس يشرح خطوة خطوة كيفية عمل ريليف وشرح مبسط لاهم الاوامر المستخدمه ان شاء الله
واي سؤال انا بالخدمة ان شاء الله
تقبلي تحياتي


----------



## وليد وصفى (20 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لى سؤال فى البرنامج لو سمحتوا 
فى الفيديو التالى شرح لعملية rotary machiningٌٌٌ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDg1hEh3XO8
---------------
لكن بعد عمل هذه الخطوات واخراج الجى كود الى برنامج الماك 3 ...لايقوم بتشغيل محور A 
المسؤول عن دوران الشغله ولكن يقوم بتشغيل محاور x,y,z 
---------------
المطلوب كيفية تشغيل محور A فى الماك 3 بدلا من محور y لهاذا النوع من المشغولات 
وارجو الأفاده وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمود صابر فراج (22 نوفمبر 2011)

ستاذى العزيزتحية طيبة لسيادتكم وبعد
عندى ماكينة router cnc
تستخدم برنامج nc studio
وبقوم بعمل الزخرفة بواسطة برنامج artcam2008
وبصدرة امتداد plt
الى nc لانه من ضمن امتداده
فعند البدء فى العمل على الماكينة يقوم بتنفيذ 10 % فقط من العمل
ثم تقف الماكينة عن العمل
فهل هذا بسبب الامتداد ام بسبب pramyter البرنامج 

ارجوا الافادة من حضرتكم
*محمود فراج*
*0107611726*
*من مصر*​


----------



## hany gamil (22 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## generalam (13 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
لو سمحت يا بشمهندس في برنامج artcam 2008 مش لاقي vector library ممكن خطوات اضافتها مع العلم انه دورت عليها في ملفات البرنامج ولقيت الفولدر فاضي ....
طيب وهي اساسا بتيجي مع البرنامج ولا ايه ؟؟؟
وال عنده يا ريت يفيدنا بيها وجزاكم الله الف خيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## ahmxxxx (14 سبتمبر 2012)

اريد معرفة كيفية عمل مثل هذا التصميم


----------



## اختصاصي تكييف (5 أكتوبر 2012)

أبو عبده قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الأخوة الافاضل
> 
> بتوفيق من الله تعلمت وأجدت بعض الشيئ اليسير فى برنامج الأرت كام برو الاصدارة 9
> ...




السلام عليكم 
أخي الكريم لقد قمت بذلك بمحاولة 2D engaving ولكن المكنة قامت بالرسم مشوها مع العلم أنني أستعمل قلم رصاص للرسم الاولي مع العمق 0,2 ملم 


ياريت لو تعطيني رؤوس أقلام لل engraving2D من فضلك
شكرا لك​​


----------



## ادم النجار (6 أكتوبر 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

اخي الكريم ان شاء الله ناوي اجيب ماكينه رواتر صيني 

وحابب اتعرف علي برنامج الارت كام 

ممكن رابط لبرنامج الارت كام الذي يدعم الماكينه الصيني

وجزاك الله عنا خير


----------



## mohamed fooly (31 أكتوبر 2013)

بيظهلى كدا لما بفتح البرنامج ممكن الافادة


----------



## mohamed fooly (31 أكتوبر 2013)

انا شغلت البرنامج ولما بفتحو بيظهلى الى موجود فى الصورة ارجو الافادة


----------



## سيد ابو العربي (30 أكتوبر 2014)

الاخوة الافاضل ارجوا الافادة فقدقمت بتنزيل الارت كام 2010 حسب التعليمات في المكتب على اليسك توب و كله تمام مفيش مشاكل ولكن عندما قمت بتثبيته على اللاب توب لا يفتح ويعطيني كما في الصور بالترتيب


----------



## zazmad04 (10 نوفمبر 2014)

أخي الكريم أنا أعمل بنفس المعطيلت إلي كتبتها لكن التصدير يكون بإمتداد Axys (nc) وليس plt وكل شيء شغال عادي


----------



## zazmad04 (10 نوفمبر 2014)

محمود صابر فراج قال:


> ستاذى العزيزتحية طيبة لسيادتكم وبعد
> عندى ماكينة router cnc
> تستخدم برنامج nc studio
> وبقوم بعمل الزخرفة بواسطة برنامج artcam2008
> ...



أخي الكريم أنا أعمل بنفس المعطيلت إلي كتبتها لكن التصدير يكون بإمتداد Axys (nc) وليس plt وكل شيء شغال عادي


----------



## مصطفى جمعه. (29 نوفمبر 2014)

لدى ماكينه من شركه scm groub وتعمل على برنامج xilog plus وتقرا الملفات بصيغه pgm البرنامج الذى نستخدمه فى الرسم هو alphacam وطبعا بحثت كثيرا عن البرنامج على النت ولكن لم اجد رابط يعمل لهذا هل يمكن استخدام برنامج الارت كام ويخرج ملفات بصيغه pgm ؟؟؟


----------



## islam8787 (7 ديسمبر 2014)

اولا مشكوووور . ثانيا لو سمحت بما انك زو خبرة انا عايز حل لمشكلة الدنجل ف artcam2010 . انا جربت كل الطرق الى مكتوبة ومشروحة وبردو الدنجل عامل مشكلة . انا شغال على ويندوز 8.1 مش 7 . ممكن يكون دا الى عامل المشكلة ؟


----------

